# Eielson AFB, AK



## milo (Mar 9, 2008)

Looking for a gaming group at Eielson AFB, AK.  Starting towards the end of April.  Can play at my house and I DM, so just looking for a group to play.


----------



## milo (Mar 17, 2008)

nobody


----------



## milo (Jun 24, 2008)

bump


----------

